# U.K. crime statistics



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

If you are thinking of re locating to the U.K., this link may be of help, you can search for the recorded crimes in the area of your choice. Must be of use when moving to a new area,

Police.uk - Local crime and policing information for England and Wales


Hepa


----------



## Britangel (May 16, 2011)

Hepa said:


> If you are thinking of re locating to the U.K., this link may be of help, you can search for the recorded crimes in the area of your choice. Must be of use when moving to a new area,
> 
> Police.uk - Local crime and policing information for England and Wales
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the link


----------



## Green78 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hepa said:


> If you are thinking of re locating to the U.K., this link may be of help, you can search for the recorded crimes in the area of your choice. Must be of use when moving to a new area,
> 
> Police.uk - Local crime and policing information for England and Wales
> 
> ...


Thank you Hepa ! That site is really useful !! :clap2:


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

You're welcome!!


----------



## vanessie (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks so much for this!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

vanessie said:


> Thanks so much for this!


I hope that it is of use to you,

Hepa


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

*Sticky perhaps??*

You are welcome,

Perhaps it should be a Sticky??

Hepa


----------



## edtree (Apr 13, 2011)

*^^*



Hepa said:


> If you are thinking of re locating to the U.K., this link may be of help, you can search for the recorded crimes in the area of your choice. Must be of use when moving to a new area,
> 
> Police.uk - Local crime and policing information for England and Wales
> 
> ...


Hi Hepa; I looked at these type of stats, at one point they made me think twice about going! But then I realised that they are unbalanced as they are too generalised so it takes in the number of muggings that occur in John-o'groates and those that occur in Brixton. There are say 20 mill ppl in Greater London but there are another say 45-50 in the rest of the UK so the stats become somewhat skewed. Cities are dangerous some areas are more dangerous than others but crime is also random and to a great extent unpredictable. I have certainly decided that one cannot live a full life in a bubble and I think just how DANGEROUS it was even being born! : D
Love Peace & Happiness
edtree


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

edtree said:


> Cities are dangerous some areas are more dangerous than others but crime is also random and to a great extent unpredictable. I have certainly decided that one cannot live a full life in a bubble and I think just how DANGEROUS it was even being born! : D
> Love Peace & Happiness
> edtree


I agree, we can't live our lives in a bubble, and the Uk is no different to any other Country.


I would like to add the following:-

All crimes which are committed in England are recorded by the Police. However, they are classed as "Crimes" and "Non Crimes".

The difference being for Home Office statistiical purposes:-

"Non Crimes" are not shown in the Home Office statistics, ie, Common assault, some Hate crimes, thefts under a certain value, and many others but they are still dealt with and investigated.

With "Crimes" recorded, sometimes depending on the crime committed, there may be several crimes recorded for the same incident, ( ie various complainants), which ups the figures..

So in some areas crime figures will look high and in other areas it will look low..


And as Edtree said, it varies all the time and is unpredictable.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

All *reported *crimes in England and Wales are recorded by the Police.

Crimes are the more serious offences, such as offences that contravene the Theft Act ( All Thefts), Burglary, Robbery, serious sexual offences, Criminal Damage,and so on.

Minor offences will not be recorded on the web site, such as exceeding the speed limit, dropping litter, licensing offences and many more.

One cannot predict when a crime will occur, but when looking at certain areas of a city, town or other place, it is quite easy to predict what type of crime will be committed, if any, and that is why the link is here to assist immigrants in their search for an area in which to live.

Hope this will help,

Hepa


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

UK is the worst country in western Europe when it comes to violent crimes and yes London is quite dangerous in many areas. I currently live in UK but moving to France soon, and yes Crime in UK is a big reason why I want to leave. I feel very unsafe going out at night in London and I live in the wealthiest part of London (Kensington and Chelsea) yet look at the crime figures for this Borough and it will scare anyone. Even within an area - certain streets are less dangerous than others, there are stabbings all over this place and people are generally aggressive and violent. A lot has to do with binge drinking culture in the UK and YOB culture, teens in particular are very out of control in UK. That said - its a pity that UK as a society is going down so bad because otherwise it could be a lovely place to live, it is a very progressive country and an open market for anyone and gives you a fair chance at succeeding - probably the only country in Europe to offer such an "open" environment.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

Hepa said:


> All *reported *crimes in England and Wales are recorded by the Police.
> 
> Crimes are the more serious offences, such as offences that contravene the Theft Act ( All Thefts), Burglary, Robbery, serious sexual offences, Criminal Damage,and so on.
> 
> ...


As an employee of the Police force II was merely giving my own opinion and knowledge of the situation, but as you know it all, I am sorry for my opinion...


MODS, PLEASE REMOVE MY ACCOUNT.. i JOINED THIS FORUM TO TAKE ADVICE AND TO GIVE ADVICE TO OTHERS RE RELOCATION ADN IMIGRATION BUT i AM FED UP OF ALL THE BULLY ING...


----------



## ValerieAnne (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for the link! I've looked in a few areas that I have in mind, and they are so different, obviously. I love how the crimes are broke down by what they are as well.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

ValerieAnne said:


> Thanks for the link! I've looked in a few areas that I have in mind, and they are so different, obviously. I love how the crimes are broke down by what they are as well.


I am pleased that you found the link helpful,

Hepa


----------



## JuliaInLondon (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for the link, very interesting site. Always wondered how many crimes were committed in my area. I think all big cities would have a lot of crimes, and it's not surprising considering how many people live in London


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

JuliaInLondon said:


> Thanks for the link, very interesting site. Always wondered how many crimes were committed in my area. I think all big cities would have a lot of crimes, and it's not surprising considering how many people live in London


I am pleased you found the link usefull,

Hepa


----------



## MistyOost (Aug 5, 2011)

Very interesting, yes I know crime happens every where but even so - it is far less violent than the crimes here.

Thanks for the information.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

MistyOost said:


> Very interesting, yes I know crime happens every where but even so - it is far less violent than the crimes here.
> 
> Thanks for the information.


I am pleased that it was of some use to you,

hepa


----------



## MikeIsle (Aug 15, 2011)

It is strange how some of the places with the highest crime rates also often have the friendliest people on the street - in terms of asking for directions etc... I find that in Glasgow. Everyone is so welcoming there - even if lots of areas look menacing.


----------



## desertmom (Nov 30, 2008)

Gr8 thread


----------



## orchids (Sep 21, 2011)

Any similar helpful site about Scotland? I would really appreciate it...


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

orchids said:


> Any similar helpful site about Scotland? I would really appreciate it...


Scotland is a different country to England and Wales, with different laws and a slightly different legal and crime recording system.

However if you google, 'Crime statistics Scotland', there are several sites, or try this link but you will need a post code,

Scottish Neighbourhood Statistics, Information about Scotland's Areas


----------



## beckya (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for this! Really useful!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

beckya said:


> Thanks for this! Really useful!


You're welcome!!


----------



## AliceLondon (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

LondonChatterBox said:


> Thanks for posting!


I hope you found the link to be of some use.


----------



## TimmieWheeler (Dec 23, 2011)

Hepa said:


> If you are thinking of re locating to the U.K., this link may be of help, you can search for the recorded crimes in the area of your choice. Must be of use when moving to a new area,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder with all the public sector cutbacks that soon this info will look better than it actually is due to the inability of police to respond and thus the apathy of people to report lower level crimes. DCI Jean Hunt come back and ave it


----------

